# Please can you try and write with the correct...?



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Please can you try and write with the correct grammar and spelling, even the correct words would be nice! Well I say that - its basic grammar- basic spelling - English wasn't my best subject - fair one if English isnt your 1st Language- but what is wrong with copy and paste into word and spell check? 

I'm the first one who spells something wrong and doesn't use correct grammar all the time. But what I'm trying to say is, can you use correct words. 
:help:
Words without numbers would be a start.:crazy: *gr8*
:hmm:
Posts are appearing and I am unable to read them, due to the fact they do not make sense. Or am I just getting old (I'm 29) lol. Is this what my dad went through? Is it an old cycle?

We all make common mistakes and I am Dyslexic -(think that is spelt wrong lol) BUT its driving me crazy! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PROOF read your posts!!! Preview them please!!:banghead:

Threads containing this should be banned e.g: 

_u ma will not c often or not at all and for most pet shops by them at £30 each but the 1 nere me is foll and i really cant_

*WHAT........in ENGLISH*


_Hi how do i sell 70 babues at 365 for all where or and how woukld buy them at that price do othered price c my threads please some 1 help
_*
Speechless! *

Rant over


----------

